# Cigar Minnows



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Have any cigar minnows started showing up at the Pensacola Beach Pier, yet?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They have in Panama City. Not sure about Pcola


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks. Are they in pretty good numbers at PC, or still thin?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

They were plentiful on the Navarre pier this weekend.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Catchin Hell said:


> They were plentiful on the Navarre pier this weekend.


Thanks:thumbup:


----------

